# Breakfast Fatty



## mgwerks (Sep 27, 2008)

I love omelets - veggies, mushrooms, cheese and sausage make a great filling.  So I figured, why not make a breakfast fatty?  It's an experiment.  The idea is that when it's done you can slice it and serve eggs in any style you prefer over it.  Since I was cooking any way, I also did a couple of pork loins, a brisket flat and some sausage at the same time.

Here's me cooking up the innards:








Rolled and ready for TBS:







On the pit with some close friends:







Yes, there are four wireless thermometers.  Yes, I am that anal about hitting temperatures!







The old generic plate box offset, at work once again:






More pictures should appear when it's all said and done!


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 27, 2008)

mg i am in the same class you're n..love omlets and you my friend has a great start on a nice one there...genius....will have to try that...nice looking bunch of stuff there as well..


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like a good one


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2008)

Man  the Fatty has matured to an art form around here. The Throwdown was good...but they ALL seem in the top class these days!  BRAVO SMF!


----------

